# Trap Sizes



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

What size traps do u guys reccomend for each of the following; fox/coyote, *****, and small varmints. What size do u reccomend for each of the following at the minimum size trap for each animal to where the trap will still be effective?


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

take a look here
http://www.traps4kids.com/Trap-Sizes.html


----------



## Cherry Reds on Snow (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh Boy, That's a tuff one... Are you more after Fox than Yotes... Or more Yotes than Fox? I have trapped hundreds of fox with 1 1/2 coils... Lately, I have also 4-coiled and laminated the jaws of most of those to help hold Yotes. I gotta say... Use what you have, but if you are new to the game and lookin to buy traps... I'd say the 1.75 coil (the Duke Trap is cheap and solid) does a fair job on anything walking around ND that I'd wanna catch.

Although, I just wrote a check for 4 Doz. Montana Special #3's. Overkill for the foxies... but there ain't a Yote gettin away either...

The short of it... Duke 1.75 real good canine trap.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Cherry Reds on Snow said:


> The short of it... Duke 1.75 real good canine trap.


I agree. I have been using Duke 1.75's lately and I am very impressed with this trap for coyote/fox trapping. I also have used Bridger's 1.65 with awsome results on yotes,fox and ****.


----------



## Cherry Reds on Snow (Oct 24, 2008)

As a footnote, I should say that I would NOT recommend ANY 1.50's for coyotes&#8230;

But again, I have held quite a few in them. I started trapping in central WI years ago when you couldn't even find a yote track. The 1.50's seemed to work great for fox, ****, mink, etc&#8230; I ended up with a lot of them over the years and still use them for fox.

Nowadays, the coyotes are everywhere and you have to set assuming that one will end up in your trap. So I have stepped it up to stay in the game.

I don't have any experience with the Bridger 1.65, but I like the fact that it has machine chain on it straight from the factory. It looks like the Bridger is about 12 bucks more a doz. than the Dukes. However by the time I got the Dukes fitted with good chain, I think it would be even money!!

Good luck!


----------

